# disque dur HS erreur SMART



## patrick mantout (11 Février 2006)

J'ai un powerbook 17" de puis un an qui fonctionnait parfaitement. Il y a quelques jours, j'ai trouvé qu'il ralentissait un peu et j'ai eu quelques plantages systèmes, en particulier sous Mail (sous TIGER) alors qu'avant tout marchait bien. Ma machine était propre et j'utilsais ONYX régulièrement.
Et puis un jour, mon Mac refuse de démarrer. En fait lors du démarrage, la machine démarrait 2 secondes et s'éteignait aussitôt    
J'ai redémarré sur le CD de TIGER et j'ai essayé le logiciel "Utilitaire de disque" qui me disait ERREUR SMART, même le reformatge du disque m'était interdit      
Mon disque de 80 Mégas avait plus de 60 Mégas de données non sauvegardées   
Impossible de le faire monter, j'ai acheté Tech Tool Pro 4.0 qui au bout du 7 essais à bien voulu me reconstuire le catalogue du disque dur (malgré que j'avais une erreur SMART). J'ai redémarré sur mon disque dur, pendant UNE HEURE, l'icone de démarrage a tourné, pendant que le disque dur avait l'air de se reconstruire  
J'ai arrêté mon powerbook, démarrer sur le CD de TIGER et installé le système sur un disque externe. Alors mon disque interne est monté   et j'ai pu presque tout récupérer :love: :love: 
Comme j'ai besoin de mon ordi et que je ne voulais pas qu'il parte en vadrouille pendant 10 jours, j'ai été chez CLG qui m'a facturé un disuqe dur et 2 heures de montage    qui m'a doublé le prix  du disque dur. Mais bon, j'ai pu partir avec ma machine et maintenant tout marche bien


----------



## stephane6646 (12 Février 2006)

Una anecdote qui nous encourage à toujour sauvegarder ses données et ce, par tous les moyens: disque dur exerne, cd, dvd, clé usb etc...


----------



## yan73 (2 Mars 2006)

Dès que l'etat SMART n'est plus géré par le système ( il est en rouge par ex) c'est que le DD va bientôt planté.
Dans ton cas tu aurais pu faire marcher la garantie légale apple s'il avait moins de un an ou moins de 3 ans si tu avais pris applecare.

Il m'est arrivé la même chose au bout de 2 ans, et apple m'a changer le dd gratos (apple care)


----------



## kertruc (3 Mars 2006)

2 heures de montage, ça me parait correct...


----------

